# DS #5380: Dragon's Lair (USA)



## Rayder (Jan 14, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-6798^^


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 14, 2011)

Holy shit, no fucking way.


I MUST torture myself with this.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Must have! Must have! The Catboy wants!


----------



## xist (Jan 14, 2011)

One of the worst games ever....


----------



## berlinka (Jan 14, 2011)

THis is dome DEEEEEP old school shit. I'm definitely going to try some of IT.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 14, 2011)

xist said:
			
		

> One of the hardest games ever....


Fixed.

hard ? bad


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 15, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> xist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd

C'mon, I'd like to see you beat E.T. on the Atari, or something horrible like that.  A game can be really hard by actually being difficult, or being such shit that you can't even go past the title screen.


----------



## xist (Jan 15, 2011)

It's not even a game....

I love hard games which are fair, but this thing was a mess when it was first released and entrapped people by looking nice. It's not even fun.


----------



## abbadab (Jan 15, 2011)

I played this in the arcades the summer of '83   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 never got very far on a couple quarters... was there really a laser disc player inside ?!?


----------



## dewback (Jan 15, 2011)

the older crowd will love this.  Like ME
any of the under 25 will look at this and be WTF like many of the teens and tweens on this site

I just hope this plays better then the dvd version


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 15, 2011)

xist said:
			
		

> It's not even a game....
> 
> I love hard games which are fair, but this thing was a mess when it was first released and entrapped people by looking nice. It's not even fun.



It brings back childhood memories for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 best ds game to be dumped in ages! I'm being serious. I bought the dvd version off amazon for a fiver 2 year ago


----------



## Recorderdude (Jan 15, 2011)

Fakkin yes!

I've awaited this one for months-thought it was cancelled for a while!

I hope it's not as picky with timing as the SEGACD ver


----------



## megawalk (Jan 15, 2011)

NEVER! i refuse to play! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but to those who want to.
have fun torturing yourself


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 15, 2011)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or not. If a game is hard, doesn't mean it's bad. New Super Mario Bros. Wii, Donkey Kong Country Returns are prime examples as of late. Don't be a moron.


----------



## dewback (Jan 15, 2011)

abbadab said:
			
		

> I played this in the arcades the summer of '83
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes it was and if you want to see how many times its been released here

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon's_Lair


----------



## acturus (Jan 15, 2011)

LOL! i remember this game! it looked awesome, but i could never figure out how to play it (of course i was on a very limited budget since i was like 5 years old)


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 15, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Son of Science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I got lazy, I meant to say that bad games=hard but hard games aren't necessarily bad.  I see that you're still butthurt.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 15, 2011)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I forgot games like Contra, the original DKC, and Crash Bandicoot were awful games.


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 15, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Son of Science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I fixed what I meant to say in my previous post.  Crash Bandicoot wasn't that hard.  You just need to learn to play with an erocktion.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 15, 2011)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Butthurt because someone got lazy and decided to "correct" himself by saying bad games = hard after you just said hard games = bad? You do realize that you basically just every NES game is bad right?

Anyways, has anybody found it yet?


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 15, 2011)

Man, to be honest i hate this game, i dont like the sounds, it is like sonic dark brotherhood sounds.


----------



## dudereno (Jan 15, 2011)

The video compression is a bit hit and miss. In some scenes its doesn't look half bad and then in others, particularly the title screen yellow text on red background, looks god damn awful. I wonder what happened to the other DS version. It was using a far better "codec".

Never was much a fan of the game and the technology. Was more a show piece curiosity down at my local arcade back in the day. The real gamers were more into the likes of bombjack, pole position, gauntlet, time pilot , galaga..etc


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 15, 2011)

mmm blond bimbo


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jan 15, 2011)

Is this the laser disc version or nes version?

Funfact: the pal nes version is like twice as quick when playing it on an emulator


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 15, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Butthurt because someone got lazy and decided to "correct" himself by saying bad games = hard after you just said hard games = bad? You do realize that you basically just every NES game is bad right?


I don't understand how I called every NES game bad after the correction.  All games that are bad are hard because you can't sit through the title screen.  But games that are hard aren't necessarily all bad.  There are good hard games.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 15, 2011)

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/FakeDifficulty


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Fake Difficulty was prevalent in many older games, when developers were still learning about how to make fair challenges. When people realized that sometimes, the game was hard for all the wrong reasons, they decided to make it more of a fair challenge. The unfortunate side effect are that newer games seem easier in comparison merely because they're a fairer challenge.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 15, 2011)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't change the fact that a lot of those games with fake difficulty, was and still is, a lot more fun than 90% of games today.


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 15, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Son of Science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, subjectively, yes.  I've always been mainly an RPG gamer, so I can't relate.  The difficulty of RPGs has changed very little in my opinion (though it depends what game you buy).


----------



## Rayder (Jan 15, 2011)

I can't believe they crammed all that FMV into 16MB.  15.5MB after trimming. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I noticed the audio volume is kinda low.  They couldn't make it any louder than that?  The colors look a little too bright to me also.  I guess its video was taken from a remastered version or something.  I have all these old FMV video games for PC directly and for various emulators, the colors were never that saturated looking on other versions I've seen.  It looks pretty crisp and clean on the DS to me, slight over-saturation of the colors notwithstanding.  I think a couple reviews that SAID they were reviewing the DS version (as opposed to the DSi download version) were actually just using the DSi version as a basis because I don't see any missing flashes that told you where to go.....they all seem to be there as far as I can see.  Doesn't look like it's missing any frames of animation to me, but I could be wrong. I tend not to pay much attention to frame rates all that much, as long as things don't go all choppy, you know what I mean?

This was among the first video games that cost 50 cents in the arcade, back in the mid-80's.  I remember watching people play it for hours back then.  Heh, I refused to put 50 cents in an arcade machine when everything else in the arcade was only a quarter back then......so I watched.  But I played the hell out of it once it hit home systems.  Quite a nice bit of nostalgia for us old-school gamers.  I like it!  Not sure if many younger gamers will get into it though.....FMV games have always been a love-it-or-hate-it type of genre, even back in the mid-80's, so it really comes down to if you like these types of games or not.

I was always one of those people who liked these sorts of FMV games.   I still play those old Sewer Shark, Ground Zero Texas and Road Avenger games (among others) on a SegaCD emulator a lot.

To the person that asked, this is the arcade version with all the full-motion video scenes.   And yes, the old Dragon's Lair arcade games had a laser disc player in them.  That's why they were broke down a lot in the arcades, from what I understand.

EDIT: This version has a mode in its options that will show you what buttons to hit and when as you play to make it easier.  You can turn that off.   There is also 2 levels of difficulty, I believe that all it does though is to tighten up the timing needed to input your commands.

OOH look!  I'm over 6000 posts now.  Rah.


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 15, 2011)

Holy shit, I thought this was only for DSi ware


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 15, 2011)

i beat this on my wii and it was a bitch so i'm going pass. i should beat 2 through...


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 15, 2011)

This was actually pretty funny lol


----------



## tumas (Jan 15, 2011)

so um..where can i download it for my DS?


----------



## mechadylan (Jan 15, 2011)

abbadab said:
			
		

> I played this in the arcades the summer of '83
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup.  And if you had the Space Ace laser disc, you could play that games as well on the same arcade console.


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 15, 2011)

tumas said:
			
		

> ---trashed message removed---


THIS IS THE BEST SITE EVER!! FREE GAMES, ROMS, HOMEBRREW, AND PORN!  ALL OF YOUR NEEDS IN ONE LINK!


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm imaging AngryNintendoNerd hating this, LOL.


----------



## regnad (Jan 15, 2011)

This game was no game.

It was a movie that, in order to finish watching it, you had to know what arbitrary direction to push the joystick at certain moments.


----------



## tumas (Jan 15, 2011)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> tumas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW! YOU ARE SMART GOOD SIR! WHY DIDN'T I EVER THINK OF THAT!?

I just thought you guys have this game already so you can just point me directly to the ROM download site


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 15, 2011)

tumas said:
			
		

> Son of Science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Against the rules, dum-dum.


----------



## Rayder (Jan 15, 2011)

Do I need to make the message in my sig bigger or what?  A 3 day vacation to anyone I catch asking for links to copyrighted material.


----------



## dudereno (Jan 15, 2011)

The first DS version was by united coders. I can recall it being a bit sharper looking than the version released. 
Here's a shaky cam video, doesn't do it much justice. There's a demo file knocking about somewhere on the tubes, might be hard to trace due the time gap.




related forum post


----------



## updowners (Jan 15, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> I'm imaging AngryNintendoNerd hating this, LOL.



He disliked the NES version which was a side-scrolling platformer. As far as I know, this game is closer to the original (FMV).


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 15, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Do I need to make the message in my sig bigger or what?  A 3 day vacation to anyone I catch asking for links to copyrighted material.



What about people who PM. Can we report them as well so they can take a vacation? Because I've gotten so many PM's. And I just tell them to read the rules/quote the rules.. but still.


----------



## psychoxx (Jan 15, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Son of Science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG, you think New Super Mario Bros. Wii and DKCR are hard... lol. Did you just start gaming yesterday? Seriously though this game wasn't hard because it was supposed to be hard, it was merely plagued by unruly controls. The designers were surely going for something better, but in those days the different technologies didn't not yet mix well simply because they were inexperienced. A game doesn't suck because its hard, but does suck if its hard and it isn't supposed to be(because of bad controls, horrible camera, etc.) and this game was hard because of the controls. 1 + 1 = deedeedee.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 15, 2011)

regnad said:
			
		

> This game was no game.
> 
> It was a movie that, in order to finish watching it, you had to know what arbitrary direction to push the joystick at certain moments.



That's pretty much what I remember it being back when it first hit arcades. That being said, it was always really entertaining to watch some guy who knew all the moves and hit them at the exact right times. It's a game that gets far too little credit when talking about "context-sensitive gameplay."


----------



## Jax (Jan 15, 2011)

They even made arcade "games" of already existing movies!



LOL "Cliff"


----------



## .Chris (Jan 15, 2011)

To many users viewing this topic. I bet its because of the cover.


----------



## Chaotik (Jan 15, 2011)

... this game ... THIS GAME! *shakes fist*


----------



## schmocke (Jan 15, 2011)

Awesome - I remember this from the 80s too. Unfortunately, in Germany never were such cool places like Arcades. Here, everything you put coins in to play was and is for mature audiences only. Fuck this stupid laws! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Anyway - found it and´ll give it a go tomorrow (it´s 2.30 am right now).


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 15, 2011)

psychoxx said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I'm saying DKCR and NSMBW are harder than your average platformers. I've beaten both of them with ease, but it doesn't exactly take a genius to know that they're pretty challenging.


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 15, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> No, I'm saying DKCR and NSMBW are harder than your average platformers. I've beaten both of them with ease, but it doesn't exactly take a genius to know that they're pretty challenging.


Again, that's subjective.  This could be why you fail at life.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 15, 2011)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man that's so funny that I forgot to take your trolling seriously.


----------



## m3rox (Jan 15, 2011)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You having nothing to do all day but troll people on the internet because nobody wants to be around you in real life, is why you fail at at life.

Semi-back on topic, I agree with you ShadowSoldier thatDKCR and NSMBW are a little difficult.  Especially if you try to get a perfect file.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jan 15, 2011)

Dat boxart.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 15, 2011)

Holy Cow finally the 50th time!!!!


----------



## Oveneise (Jan 15, 2011)

Terrible game. Worst on the NES.


----------



## shackol (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm confused is it bad, good or hard?
Okay don't mind this I'll just try it out.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 15, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> Terrible game. Worst on the NES.



Not the NES version -_-


----------



## Man18 (Jan 15, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> They even made arcade "games" of already existing movies!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL "Cliff"


what thought that was Lupan


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 15, 2011)

What I gather about this game:

- It plays more like an animation than a game.
- Unlike the traditional gaming experience, you basically just input the correct commands to get from Point A to Point B without screwing up.
- It is considered difficult because of the trial and error that takes place while attempting to play through it.
- This excludes versions such as the NES version that sucked phat ballz.

Am I correct?


----------



## Rokku (Jan 15, 2011)

How is this DS #5380?

I see Drawn to Life Collection (E) as DS #5380 on every other site.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jan 15, 2011)

for those who have a dstt or the dstti the game is not working right now maybe when retro fix the game


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 15, 2011)

In strong contrast to my post on the first page...

It's not worth the download.


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 15, 2011)

Rokku said:
			
		

> How is this DS #5380?
> 
> I see Drawn to Life Collection (E) as DS #5380 on every other site.


should be 5379.  GBAtemp made a mistake somewhere.


----------



## Rokku (Jan 15, 2011)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> Rokku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm seeing some game called Hospital Giant as 5379 though.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 15, 2011)

Rokku said:
			
		

> Son of Science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A lesson:
Different sites number differently primarily due to the DSi only and DSi Enhanced releases. Some sites just sort of throw them all together, others give them a separate numbering system.
Thus, not every site will be numbered the same.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 15, 2011)

Rokku said:
			
		

> How is this DS #5380?
> 
> I see Drawn to Life Collection (E) as DS #5380 on every other site.



Some sites add DSi enhanced games part of the DS library. And some don't. Some sites put some DSi enhanced games in there, and not the others.


----------



## Rokku (Jan 15, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Rokku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess I'll just keep having to check sites.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 15, 2011)

What is this game?

So many posts about Nostalgia but I've never heard of it before.


----------



## Presto99 (Jan 15, 2011)

this game is described a bit, and there is a video of it running on a DS. (it might be a homebrew version or something but I still bet it is pretty similar to the video)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 15, 2011)

Rokku said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why? To find the rom?!


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 15, 2011)

seeing all the hate this games receiving, im so tempted to try it out xD


----------



## Reploid (Jan 15, 2011)

16 megabytes?! How is this possible?!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah try it out. It's awesome. Brings back memories. Seems to work on DSTwo.


----------



## DukeDizko (Jan 15, 2011)

Everyone who has at least a little interest in those games:

Go check out DAPHNE

All (!) the games can be emulated nowadays, in a perfect quality and in original versions (in contrast to those crappy DVD- or console versions...)

Cliff Hanger, Space Ace etc. and please don't miss out Sega's most realistic driving game EVER:

Sega GP World

Sorry, couldn't embed the vid for whatever reasons...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 15, 2011)

DukeDizko said:
			
		

> Everyone who has at least a little interest in those games:
> 
> Go check out DAPHNE
> 
> ...



Fix'd for ya.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 15, 2011)

OLIVIA MUNN IS SHOCKED FOR THE LAST TIME AT REPETITIVE DRAGONS LAIR PORT!!!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 15, 2011)

Man18 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Such an incredibly sexy picture.

There are quite a few ports of this though. I was surprised when I saw the wiki article with such a large number.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 15, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You would have gotten cookies for agreeing but she ate them all


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 15, 2011)

dewback said:
			
		

> the older crowd will love this.  Like ME
> any of the under 25 will look at this and be WTF like many of the teens and tweens on this site
> 
> I just hope this plays better then the dvd version


I'm 29 and played this first time around and its utterly fucking abysmal, a non-game that was aimed at gullible non-gamers. Makes the Imagine games on the DS look like SMB3.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 15, 2011)

Off topic:

But Olivia Munn is a dumb brunette who used her body to advance in her career. She knows nothing of video games, it's all a charade, she has an annoying voice, and to be honest, not that pretty. One of the reasons why G4 sucks now is because of her. I'm glad she's off that network, she shouldn't even be on TV, she's not that funny either. 

Olivia Munn = Hack/Fake.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 15, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Off topic:
> 
> But Olivia Munn is a dumb brunette who used her body to advance in her career. She knows nothing of video games, it's all a charade, she has an annoying voice, and to be honest, not that pretty. One of the reasons why G4 sucks now is because of her. I'm glad she's off that network, she shouldn't even be on TV, she's not that funny either.
> 
> Olivia Munn = Hack/Fake.



I can't help but to find her attractive with an incredible body. I have to admit, most of the allure is the body. She is not hard to look at though.

On topic: So this game is very hit or miss? If so, I probably won't enjoy it, as those types of games are always very "miss" with me.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 15, 2011)

game was quite cool back in the days of the GC ... i wish emulating though would actually work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





guess i'll dust of the DS (if i can find it) to try this.


----------



## zizer (Jan 15, 2011)

game is not bad


----------



## DukeDizko (Jan 15, 2011)

@Nathan Drake: Thanks! But how?

@Maz7006: How comes it doesn't work for you? Machine too slow or....missing the LaserDisc...?

I just read that SpaceAce & Dragon's Lair II are coming along for DS, too?! SpaceAce should have been released on 12/31/10...

I'm excited.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Jan 15, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Holy shit, no fucking way.
> 
> 
> I MUST torture myself with this.


Weirdly enough, I said EXACTLY the same thing!

This game was AWFUL, I just can't not play it!


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 15, 2011)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's less of a game and more one long cheat code you have to discover by trial and error, while watching a cartoon.


----------



## Killermech (Jan 15, 2011)

I had no idea this was coming out. It just BAM from nowhere.. I don't think I'll be able to handle the shock this game has caused me in the past..


----------



## NamoNakamura (Jan 15, 2011)

The NES version was awful, this version was not.  Enough "LOL IM GONNA TORTURE MYSELF WITH THIS GAME GUISE".


----------



## JackSakamoto (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't understand how the game works... it's a video game or a anime ?


----------



## DarkLordPrime (Jan 15, 2011)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've beaten E.T. on the Atari 2600 multiple times, as a kid and as an adult.  I've never found it to be "horrible."

Seriously, what did/does everyone expect?  It was the 2600, ffs.


----------



## Didu50 (Jan 15, 2011)

What the FUck is this?!


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 15, 2011)

Yosh93 said:
			
		

> I don't understand how the game works... it's a video game or a anime ?



It's basically like a DVD menu.  You watch a little bit of a cartoon until it gets to the bit where you need to do an action and you guess what to press (up, down, left, right, fire) based on what happens.  If you press the right button you choose the scene which shows the next bit of the story, pick the wrong one and you watch the death scene.  Basically it's stupidly difficult while you're going through the trial and error of working out the moves and stupidly easy once you've learned the sequence or use a guide, which is why the arcade game had a rather short active lifespan.


----------



## xist (Jan 15, 2011)

Please, for the love of all that's holy, can all quotes of my modified post include what i originally wrote....it's embarrassing as much as anything to have an edited comment attributed to me.


----------



## Rayder (Jan 15, 2011)

For those of you who do not already know what Dragon's Lair is all about:




Review of DSi version, but it looks identical to this release.



I rem reading around the net that the full-on DS version was to have a "book mode" where the video was spread across both screens.  I see no such feature in this release though.  From what I saw of the second video above, it's just the DSi version put on cart.


----------



## RoMee (Jan 15, 2011)

this game is terrible


----------



## ferofax (Jan 15, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Yosh93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...just to add to this, there are DVD games out there that plays exactly like this, i.e., like a Visual Novel of sorts. the narrative may be told through text, animation, pictures or live action, but they all get to a point where you'll get a chance to interact with the story and influence how the story unfolds.


mostly are japanese though. i think i saw them off of j-list or something like that.


now as for Dragon's Lair, i guess i could say i'm old enough to be familiar with it, but i've never really played it yet, so this would be the perfect time for me to try this. i hope this feels as fulfilling as the Broken Sword port.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 15, 2011)

as u may see in the videos posted by rayder (i saw the second one), its more looking at a movie than playing a game esp since it has a disney theme
NOTE: this line on wikipedia caught my attention

```
It featured animation created by Ex-Disney animator Don Bluth
```

No wonder we have such a boxart... makes u feel tht the aim of the game is to get the girl, how desperate


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Jan 15, 2011)

It's essentially one of the forefathers of Quick Time Events. This entire game is one big Quick Time Event.

I only liked this game because I love Don Bluth animation and will watch anything he is involved in, but I hate QTE. It relies on reaction and memory which is a fair challenge, but can be pretty demotivating when you get far and they up the reaction time.

I just want to complete this once for watch mode.


----------



## Rayder (Jan 15, 2011)

Go in the options and turn on the move guide.  You won't really get to see the game play that way since you'll be watching for the moves, but you can follow the prompts and beat the game to unlock "Watch Mode".  Then you can watch the whole thing all the way through......except for the death animations.

The PC version WILL show the death animations in "watch mode" if you set it to.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 15, 2011)

its a videogame but its like FF13 one big ass cut scene


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirka dirk the daring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





lets hope it's not the shitty sidescroller version DX

*played this on iPod Touch already*


----------



## mechagouki (Jan 15, 2011)

I clearly remember this game in the arcades (yes, I'm that old) and the big deal being the amazing graphics from a laserdisc inside the machine. I always remember it looking extremely difficult, but in a really cheap way, it was basically a matter of throwing enough money into the machine that you knew the whole game by heart and had the timing down for each scene. I do remember liking watching all the different ways the hero (Dirk?) could die - great animation if not a great game. I believe there was a Sci-Fi oriented sequel - Space Ace?

On the subject of really good, really difficult games a few examples spring to mind - Motor Toon GP on the PSX - unlocking the simulation mode (allegedly a Gran Turismo prototype)by completing the game on hard was excrutiatingly difficult. The final WizPig race in DKR (the N64 version) was pretty tough and quite annoying, but not unfair - if you were good enough it was totally do-able. The game that really tested me the most was Yoshi's Island on the SNES, I bought it at launch and spent all my spare time over the next two weeks completing it 100% - I was horrified to discover that doing that didn't earn you a new ending - I even phoned Nintendo to ask if I'd missed something! Getting 100% on the second or third special level (Poochy ain't stupid) should be considered the ultimate test for anyone who considers themselves good at platform games. That level in Super Mario sunshine with the 8 red coins and the leaf ride on the poison river would probably come a close second. 

Newer games definitely seem easier to me, the bosses in Twilight Princess and Windwaker were no-where near as challenging as those in Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask (Gamefaqs Game of the Decade and also an incredible challenge for any gamer).


----------



## HtheB (Jan 15, 2011)

I can't get past the "Flying Barding" room :/
I tried every combination! >_< 
Anyone knows how to get past this room!?

Edit: Found it


Why is the arcade mode so confusing!?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 15, 2011)

DukeDizko said:
			
		

> @Nathan Drake: Thanks! But how?



Off topic: When posting youtube videos, between the youtube tags, you just want the end part of the URL. That part that is basically the video ID.

Your URL was: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtcWwcMqNc4
You would only use this part between the youtube tags: jtcWwcMqNc4


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 16, 2011)

played the game and frankly, it doesn't deserve all the hate hype :/
Its a okish game, i rather play the NES version. They should make that on the DS (not sarcasm)


----------



## dsfanatic5 (Jan 16, 2011)

Whether the youngsters who don't remember hate it, or not, this game was very important to the arcade scene in the 1980's.  It was a staple of almost every arcade, and if it's only purpose was to draw you in, it succeeded.  The Don Bleuth animation was top notch, and it was "different" from every other game.

When the DS game was first announced, it played book-style, and the animation spanned across both screens.  The resolution was also very impressive at the time, but the game obviously got scaled down for this release.  I don't expect most people to enjoy this game, but it brings back memories for those who remember the good old days of the arcade.  I'm honestly shocked that the DS version even released, as I figured it to be cancelled by now.

For those of you who referred to the game as an interactive DVD, both Dragon's Lair titles were actually released on DVD format, and could be played with your standard remote.  I'm all for video game preservation, low-res video or not.


----------



## miruki (Jan 16, 2011)

Sounds like a rather improved version to me.

(For all those complaining about the difficulty)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 16, 2011)

can't be worse than this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.gametrailers.com/video/angry-vi...rewattack/28184


----------



## NamoNakamura (Jan 16, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> can't be worse than this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right, having to sit through an AVGN video is pretty awful.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2011)

The image makes it look like a rapist's game


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Jan 17, 2011)

great game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  now on nds, i'm glad to try a new version. last version on the gamecube i got stuck in the impossible room, so now when i got stuck i can take it almost everywhere carry it on nds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . i did try it out and dont find a way to catch the 1,2,3 ledge where you fall down that hole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seeing that nes video in the first posts, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol @ that persons comment is almost exactly the same my friend does when i show him my new found games most of the times he says it's crappy and why i dont find a good game like he plays on a big console.


----------



## kitetsu (Jan 17, 2011)

All the haterade on this game makes me think that I'm surrounded by a bunch of young whippersnappers who never knew what Laserdiscs looked like.

Also makes me kinda thankful that I grew up in the previous generation... For some reason. Stupid lameass platformer pits...


----------



## Depravo (Jan 17, 2011)

When is a game not a game?


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 17, 2011)

This game is really easy but I remember all the moves.  Great game but it really should have been a much larger rom, at least several hundred mb. The video really suffers at 16mb. I hope the PSP verson comes out soon.


----------



## impizkit (Jan 17, 2011)

It was easy and only took about 20 minutes to get through it. I want the sequel now.


----------



## Rommstain (Jan 18, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> When is a game not a game?


When it's ajar!

Hm, that doesn't quite work like it should...


----------



## Another World (Jan 20, 2011)

can i get a refund on my dsi-ware purchase? =/

i wonder if they will port DLII and SpaceAce from dsi-ware to nds? then again i wonder if digital leasure will tackle the other laser disc games that no one remembers?

speaking of laser disc games and coin-op arcade games, if you live in cali...

http://www.dragons-lair-project.com/commun...ows/cax2011.asp

-another world


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 20, 2011)

Rommstain said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I laughed. I know why but don't understand why


----------



## GH0ST (Jan 23, 2011)

HeatMan Advance said:
			
		

> It's essentially one of the forefathers of Quick Time Events. This entire game is one big Quick Time Event.
> 
> I only liked this game because I love Don Bluth animation and will watch anything he is involved in, but I hate QTE. It relies on reaction and memory which is a fair challenge, but can be pretty demotivating when you get far and they up the reaction time.
> 
> ...


The move guide on is in fact  the best/only way to discover this historical sequence without pain ...

The life time is short but ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nostalgia  


A pretty good adaptation for the DS.


----------

